# it sux outside..Post ur stringer pics ..



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Motivation.......heres some from the last few seasons...


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Good old Sabine River white bass!! those where the good days


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

some good looking stringers there


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

These were from las year. Yellows were hitting harder than whites that time.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol...Good old days.. shoot there Just getn fired up there Now 



Get the Net said:


> Good old Sabine River white bass!! those where the good days


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

How about an ice chest full. BTW, that's a 70 qt ice chest...


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Is that chef Andy in that pic?

ps. this is simon


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

*last year*

Last year


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is some happy clients before the great flood hit!


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow . Those are some nice stringers. Most i ever got was 12 . Lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just a good box of crappie i found when looking through pictures, black crappie are beautiful. 

Of course The MAN, in case anyone has a question about the situation, just saying.
:work:

And a good day, I had to add it after looking back on previous pictures for a good stringer to put up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I would rather be here than white bass fishing.

The first pic is Camegiun Island in the Philippines. The photo was taken from a white sand atoll about two miles offshore. The atoll in in the middle of a 150 sq. mile coral reef. The tallest mountain is an active volcano. See the small steam cloud. The middle white house in the left center is my BIL's house.

The second is my warden, the famous Filipino, sitting under a hot spring. The water is 39 C year around. This about a mile from my retirement home at Kalomkan.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I don't have any WB on my phone but I do have some of them salty fish from over the summer fishing with my bff (don't fish much anymore dang army) 
And a few that I go after in the winter lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Look at how muddy the water was in the picture with the whites. The second picture has 25 whites on the bottom of the chest and 25 crappie on top. The last picture is some of the blue crabs caught in the river. Man thay were good to eat.

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Striper run last summer. 19 zebras, 2 WB and new blades on the fillet knife!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see we have a strong PETA presence here, People Eating Tasty Animals.
My favorite picture.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ya thats the Fat man himself Bro..he's comin up this weekend...Good Now you can school him..Im goin on a Goose hunt so Im not make'n the trip, but I will in a week or so...if I can get the Chef outta the dog house & on the river..
Holla anytime Bro..& tell Ms Jane I said Hey



Get the Net said:


> Is that chef Andy in that pic?
> 
> ps. this is simon


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

this dang rain has me all messed up, oh well. it will give me time to make room in the freezer


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok I will play. Here are a few of mine. That is my Daddy's hand (Matt) with a hook in it compliments of my wife. LOL And the one of my best friend Ty Dog R.I.P.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember that fish hook in my hand. One in that hand and 2 in the right hand that summer.

Matt


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Last year was epic.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Three days in a row during the spawn, all from an area no bigger than your main living room area.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Just some old stuff.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

Here are a few from January of this year!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's last year peak of the season picture.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

just found this pick of my grandparents from the 70's.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> Here's last year peak of the season picture.


Wow! Some of those whites look like footballs they are so egg heavy.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Might not be from here but can wait to get back to Alaska.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My best day ever for crappie. All fish caught on one jig in a not so secret spot below Livingston Dam.

picture courtesy of GoFish2day


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

A few months back...


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Fishing with my Dad(tbone2374), below Lake Livingston Dam, last year.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

WDFishing said:


> Fishing with my Dad(tbone2374), below Lake Livingston Dam, last year.


That looks like a good day


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

yesterday on the sulpher river.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Mattsfishin said:


> Look at how muddy the water was in the picture with the whites. The second picture has 25 whites on the bottom of the chest and 25 crappie on top. The last picture is some of the blue crabs caught in the river. Man thay were good to eat.
> 
> Matt


what part of the river those crabs cone fron I used to catch them on rod and reel but not that many


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Grands son and me.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

txbigred said:


> Grands son and me.


Nice. Got some real slabs in there.


----------

